# Lily and James' litter - champagne satin babies



## Perluna (Oct 1, 2013)

Lily's litter finally arrived last night in the evening.






I woke up to the sound of lots of squeaking and when I took a look closer I could see all the babies clearly in the nest (Lily was in her food bowl eating). They are so sweet! Haven't had a chance to have a 'proper' look at them yet as I don't want to disturb Lily too much. As this is her 2nd letter, I'm hoping that she will allow us to see them properly on the 3rd day.

When do you guys usually start handling your litters - and what are the signs that mama mouse is okay with you handling them?


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

They are really cute <3


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Gotta love the little eekers.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a count and a look on day one. One I see babies I have quick look for like 10 seconds then go back in two hours make sure they would all be born and she has settled and quickly count. Even ones I have only had for like four weeks let me handle them  then day two I just have a look and quick count. Then from day three I handle once or twice a day


----------

